# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΙΨΔ/ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ

## seleios

SOS παιδια. δεν αντεχω αλλο, η ιψδ που ζω , ειναι κολαση:( δεν αντεχω αλλο παιδια, οποιος τη ν εχει ξερει πολυ καλα τι μαρτυριο ειναι:( ξερει κανεις ποσα χρονια κραταει?? ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## seleios

ειναι χιλιες φορες προτιμοτερο να ειχα οποιαδηποτε αλλη ασθενεια παρα ΙΨΔ. ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΠΟΝΗ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ! και οποιος αμφιβαλει ας ρωτησει και ψυχιατρο.. ζω προσωπικα 10 χρονια μαρτυρικη ζωη, ειναι πολυ κολασμενη αρρωστια!!

----------


## seleios

δεν μπορω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου, νιωθω απιστευτα αδυναμος.. δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## efi26

εγω την έχω απ τα 7 μου...δηλ βάλε 20 χρονια τώρα, και ειναι μόνο αυτα που θυμάμαι...ιδεοληψίες και ψυχαναγκασμούς
αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι 1)δεν περνάει 2)την έχουν πολλοί αλλά δε το ξέρουν 3)είναι προ'ι'όν αγχους και καταπίεσης 4)επιδινώνεται σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις αλλά αντιμετωπίζεται :)

----------


## seleios

ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ?!? !( :( :(

----------


## ανεμος

Ερωτηση ταπεινη.Οταν λετε ψυχαναγκασμους πρακτικα τι εννοειτε?δλδ ενα παραδειγμα...

----------


## efi26

ψυχαναγκασμοί:επαναλαμβαν μενες κινήσεις στο εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (πχ έγω μικρή αναβόσβηνα το φως μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί περίπου, άλλοι ελέγχουν 1000 φορές τα ηλεκτρικά αν τα χουν κλείσει, άλλοι πλένουν τα χέρια μέχρι να ματώσουν)
το χειρότερο κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι ιδεοληψείες, ήτοι σου κολλάει μια ιδέα που δε θές, κυρίως μήπως κάνεις ή πάθεις κάτι που θεωρείς κακό σε σένα ή σε αγαπημένα σου πρόσωπα, ιδέα όμως που ΄δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πραγματοποιήσεις και δε το ευχαριστιέσαι κιόλας και λες "πως είναι δυνατόν να το σκέφτηκα αυτό, είμαι τόσο κακός-διεστραμμενος-τρελός"
Και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είσαι τίποτα απ αυτά, απλά το μυαλό παίζει παιχνίδια και ιδιαίτερα σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις

Δεν ξέρω αν περνάει, μην πανικοβάλλουμε και τον κόσμο, εγώ ζω μ αυτό όλη μου τη ζωή, αλλά τα φάρμακα και η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησαν σχεδόν να ξεχάσω ότι το έχω :)

----------


## seleios

> Ερωτηση ταπεινη.Οταν λετε ψυχαναγκασμους πρακτικα τι εννοειτε?δλδ ενα παραδειγμα...


οταν κανεις κατι, μια πραξη, μια δουλεια, πολλες φορες εως και 100 φορες μεχρι να σου φυγει το αγχος... :( ειδες τι κολαση ειναι η ιψδ?

----------


## ανεμος

οκ να παρουμε το παραδειγμα με τα ηλεκτρικα.Τι σε ωθει να πας να τσεκαρεις το φουρνο πανω απο μια φορα?
Α)πηγες να δεις αλλα αντι για το φουρνο ειδες ολα τα αλλα?
Β)ειδες το φουρνο αλλα μεχρι να βγεις απ την πορτα ξεχασες οτι το ειδες καi πας για δευτερη φορα?
Γ)ειδες οτι ειναι κλειστος αλλα δεν εμπιστευεσαι τον εαυτο σου?
Δ)κατι αλλο?

ρωταω γιατι κατα μια εννοια ο ψυχαναγκασμος μπορει να μοιαζει με τον καταναγκασμο...
επισης καποιο απο αυτα τα εχω και εγω που δεν εχω ΙΨΔ αλλα οριακη διαταραχη και ηθελα να μαθω
εγω εχω κανει ολα τα παραπανω οταν ειμαι σε πανικο......

Και για

----------


## seleios

καπως ετσι, δηλαδη, παω ελεγχω το ματι της κουζινας αν το εκλεισα, και οταν φευγω δεν θυμαμαι αν το κοιταξα, και ξαναπαω, αυτη τη φορα το κοιταζω, ενταξει, φευγω παλι, ωπα λεω, το κοιταξα καλα?? και ξαναπαω, ωραια.. φευγω, σκεφτομαι, ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι το κοιταξα καλα?? και ξαναπαω! το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της ΙΨΔ ειναι η αμφιβολια.. θα την χαρακτηριζα ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ

----------


## dora-agxos

> καπως ετσι, δηλαδη, παω ελεγχω το ματι της κουζινας αν το εκλεισα, και οταν φευγω δεν θυμαμαι αν το κοιταξα, και ξαναπαω, αυτη τη φορα το κοιταζω, ενταξει, φευγω παλι, ωπα λεω, το κοιταξα καλα?? και ξαναπαω, ωραια.. φευγω, σκεφτομαι, ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι το κοιταξα καλα?? και ξαναπαω! το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της ΙΨΔ ειναι η αμφιβολια.. θα την χαρακτηριζα ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ


ποπο!με το ματι της κουζινας,τον θερμοσιφωνα,κ το κλειδωμα της πορτας εχω κ εγω θεμα!

----------


## ανεμος

Αμφιβολια οκ δλδ μου λες οτι εκεινη την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη (τουλαχιστον) δεν εμπιστευεσαι τον ευατο σου....Μου συμβαινει και εμενα αυτο οχι συνεχεια αλλα οταν ειμαι πολυ κουρασμενος στη δουλεια μου η οταν εχω υπερβολικο αγχος και πραγματι ειναι δυσκολο γιατι κουραζομαι περισσοτερο.

----------


## ανεμος

Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι εχω φυγει απο την δουλεια μου κανα μισαωρο και ξαφνικα αναρωτιεμαι αν εχω κλεισει πχ τον γενικο και ξαναγυριζω πισω και φυσικα τον εχω κλεισει και μετα γυνομαι τουρμο απο τα νευρα κλασσικη περιπτωση βλαβης

----------


## seleios

> ποπο!με το ματι της κουζινας,τον θερμοσιφωνα,κ το κλειδωμα της πορτας εχω κ εγω θεμα!


ωχχ... με στεναχωρεσες τωρα :( δηλαδη, εχεις και συ ψυχαναγκασμους??

----------


## seleios

> Αμφιβολια οκ δλδ μου λες οτι εκεινη την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη (τουλαχιστον) δεν εμπιστευεσαι τον ευατο σου....Μου συμβαινει και εμενα αυτο οχι συνεχεια αλλα οταν ειμαι πολυ κουρασμενος στη δουλεια μου η οταν εχω υπερβολικο αγχος και πραγματι ειναι δυσκολο γιατι κουραζομαι περισσοτερο.


οχι εκεινη τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, αλλα πολλες φορες δεν εμπιστευομαι τον εαυτο μου :(

----------


## Lou!

sdsd fhsdf hsdfhsdkjfhds




> ψυχαναγκασμοί: επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις στο εξωτερικό περιβάλλον (πχ έγω μικρή αναβόσβηνα το φως μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί περίπου, άλλοι ελέγχουν 1000 φορές τα ηλεκτρικά αν τα χουν κλείσει, άλλοι πλένουν τα χέρια μέχρι να ματώσουν)
> το χειρότερο κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι ιδεοληψείες, ήτοι σου κολλάει μια ιδέα που δε θές, κυρίως μήπως κάνεις ή πάθεις κάτι που θεωρείς κακό σε σένα ή σε αγαπημένα σου πρόσωπα, ιδέα όμως που ΄δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πραγματοποιήσεις και δε το ευχαριστιέσαι κιόλας και λες "πως είναι δυνατόν να το σκέφτηκα αυτό, είμαι τόσο κακός-διεστραμμενος-τρελός"
> Και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είσαι τίποτα απ αυτά, απλά το μυαλό παίζει παιχνίδια και ιδιαίτερα σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν περνάει, μην πανικοβάλλουμε και τον κόσμο, εγώ ζω μ αυτό όλη μου τη ζωή, αλλά τα φάρμακα και η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησαν σχεδόν να ξεχάσω ότι το έχω :)

----------


## kyknos25

να μην ξερεις οτι εισαι εσυ?να απορεις γιατι εχω χερια,ποδια,μυτη,ματια?πως μιλαω?πως ειμαι εγω?
τι' χετε νιωσει?

----------


## *Ghost*

.........................αα ρε ιδψ..

----------


## seleios

> .........................αα ρε ιδψ..


ΙΨΔ παρακαλω, οχι ΙΔΨ.. το θεμα μας απαιτει να ειμαστε λεπτομερεις, οριστε δε : (Ι)δεοψυχαναγκαστικη (Ψ)υχαναγκαστικη (Δ)ιαταραχη.. understund?? :)

----------


## ioannis2

Αυτό με την παθολογική αμφιβολία ως μορφή ΙΨΔ τόχω διαπιστώσει πχ : 
να ελέγχεις και να ξαναελέγχεις κάτι αν το κανες σωστά ή
σε με μια εργασία που χεις να κάνεις ενώ θα μπορούσες να «κόψεις δρόμο» ακολουθείς ολόκληρη τη διαδικασία με τελικό αποτέλεσμα κούραση αχρείαστη ή
συνηδητοποιείς ότι κάποια πράγματα τα κάνεις μηχανικά και εντούτοις εξακολουθείς να τα κάνεις, διαφορετικά νοιώθεις άγχος, φόβο ότι θα πάει στραβά και αμηχανία αν το αφήσεις πίσω ή το κάνεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο ή
η πολλή σχολαστικότητα και η προσκόλληση στη λεπτομέρεια ή στις διαφορετικές όψεις ενός θέματος. 

ΙΨΔ είναι και η «καταστροφικότητα», δηλαδή αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος, ’εστω μικρό, θα ακολουθήσει οπωσδήποτε μια αλληλουχία από γεγονότα όπου το ένα κακό θα φέρνει το άλλο με τελικό αποτέλεσμα την καταστροφή.

Έχω ξαναγράψει στο φόρουμ για μέθοδο, όπου ο ίδιος αναγνωρίζεις τη διαστρέβλωση τη στιγμή που σου ρχεται στο νου ως τέτοια, την κατανοείς ως παράλογη και μη ανταποκρινόμενη στην πραγματικότητα και με πείσμα την απωθείς βάζοντας άλλες θετικές σκέψεις, στόχους κλπ στη θέση της. Επίσης με το να παίρνουμε ρίσκα ώστε να εξοικοιωνόμαστε με τις καταστάσεις που μας φοβίζουν και να μην είμαστε ανεκτικοί ή παθητικοί με τους άλλους ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται μέσα μας τραύματα τα οποία πιστεύω φαίρνουν στο τέλος ψυχαναγκασμούς.

----------


## RainAndWind

> ΙΨΔ παρακαλω, οχι ΙΔΨ.. το θεμα μας απαιτει να ειμαστε λεπτομερεις, οριστε δε : (Ι)δεοψυχαναγκαστικη (Ψ)υχαναγκαστικη (Δ)ιαταραχη.. understund?? :)


'Οχι,δεν είναι έτσι. Αυτό που έγραψες είναι η ΙΨΨΔ! (γιατί το ψυχαναγκαστική το έγραψες δύο φορές), λολ
Επίσης, σκέψου το, αν ήσουν στο γράψιμο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός θα έλεγχες και το understund, γιατί γράφεται understand... Σου παίρνω λοιπόν τα σκήπτρα! αλλά και τα δικά μου τα έχει κλέψει η claire προ πολλού! χαχαα

Κοίτα τώρα ένα κολπάκι, θα γράψω λάθος και θα το αφήσω έτσι, πάμε κόντρα στις διαταγές του νου μας. Aδιόρθοτε σέλειε.:P

----------


## seleios

> 'Οχι,δεν είναι έτσι. Αυτό που έγραψες είναι η ΙΨΨΔ! (γιατί το ψυχαναγκαστική το έγραψες δύο φορές), λολ
> Επίσης, σκέψου το, αν ήσουν στο γράψιμο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός θα έλεγχες και το understund, γιατί γράφεται understand... Σου παίρνω λοιπόν τα σκήπτρα! αλλά και τα δικά μου τα έχει κλέψει η claire προ πολλού! χαχαα
> 
> Κοίτα τώρα ένα κολπάκι, θα γράψω λάθος και θα το αφήσω έτσι, πάμε κόντρα στις διαταγές του νου μας. Aδιόρθοτε σέλειε.:P


τα σεβη μου, κυρια ηρω. υποκλινομαι (ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΙΚΡΟΝ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ Ω-ΜΕΓΑ) στο αδιορθοτος... αρα: ουδεις αλανθαστος.. αλλα ομως, ΙΨΔ λεγεται βρε. βαζω και στοιχημα. :Ρ

----------


## dangerous

εγω πάντος δίνω ψήφο στον selios.

----------


## Alex8888

Γεια σας παιδια.Και εγω εχω την "κακοτυχια" να εχω ιψδ ειναι κατι με το οποιο ζω σχεδον ολη μου την ζωη..
απο την τριτη δημοτικου θυμαμαι αρχησα να εχω τις πρωτες ενδειξεις οπως το παραδειγμα που δωσατε παραπανω
με τα φωτα.ειμαι 21νος και πλεον το εχω συνειθησει κατα καποιο τροπο αν και πολλες φορες νιωθω γελειος..
Δεν ξερω αν θεραπευεται παντως υπηρξε ενα διαστημα πριν 2 χρονια οπου δεν ειχα ουτε ανεπιθυμητες σκεψεις
ουτε επαναλανβανα πραγματα και αυτο γιατι ειχα πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση!Ηταν πραγματηκα οι 3 πιο ξεκουραστοι μηνες της ζωης μου
αν και δυστηχως μετα αρχησαν παλι τα ιδια..Τεσπα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως οσες φορες το εχω πολεμησει αγνωοντας το
νιωθω καλυτερα εστω και για λιγο αρα πιστευω πως ξεπερνιεται απλα εχει να κανει με το ποσο δυνατος εισαι...

----------


## ioannis2

Alex8888,

Να ψάξεις να βρεις καποιο ψυχολόγο της γνωστικοσυμπεριφορικής μεθόδου. Υπάρχει μέθοδος με την οποία μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τους ψυχαναγκασμούς μέσα από την ίδια σου τη σκέψη. Την έχω δοκιμάσει και άμα κανείς πισμώσει πολύ στην εφαρμογή της μπορεί στο τέλος να τη ξεπεράσει. Κοντολογίς, μαθαίνεις να αναγνωρίζεις τις σκέψεις αυτές σαν να υπάρχει στην ίδια σου τη σκέψη ένας παρατηρητής, να μπορεις να την κατανοήσεις ως παράλογη τη σκέψη και εξωπραγματική εκεί που είσαι και μετά να τη διώξεις και να βάλεις στη θέση της κάτι άλλο.

----------


## dangerous

Όσον αφορά την διάρκεια,δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια στιγμή που γιατρεύεσαι τελείως ή απλά φεύγει η ΙΨΔ.Βασικά μου φαίνεται ότι κάνει κύκλους οι οποίοι κρατάνε κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## ανεμος

> Αυτό με την παθολογική αμφιβολία ως μορφή ΙΨΔ τόχω διαπιστώσει πχ : 
> να ελέγχεις και να ξαναελέγχεις κάτι αν το κανες σωστά ή
> σε με μια εργασία που χεις να κάνεις ενώ θα μπορούσες να «κόψεις δρόμο» ακολουθείς ολόκληρη τη διαδικασία με τελικό αποτέλεσμα κούραση αχρείαστη ή
> συνηδητοποιείς ότι κάποια πράγματα τα κάνεις μηχανικά και εντούτοις εξακολουθείς να τα κάνεις, διαφορετικά νοιώθεις άγχος, φόβο ότι θα πάει στραβά και αμηχανία αν το αφήσεις πίσω ή το κάνεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο ή
> η πολλή σχολαστικότητα και η προσκόλληση στη λεπτομέρεια ή στις διαφορετικές όψεις ενός θέματος. 
> 
> ΙΨΔ είναι και η «καταστροφικότητα», δηλαδή αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος, ’εστω μικρό, θα ακολουθήσει οπωσδήποτε μια αλληλουχία από γεγονότα όπου το ένα κακό θα φέρνει το άλλο με τελικό αποτέλεσμα την καταστροφή.
> 
> Έχω ξαναγράψει στο φόρουμ για μέθοδο, όπου ο ίδιος αναγνωρίζεις τη διαστρέβλωση τη στιγμή που σου ρχεται στο νου ως τέτοια, την κατανοείς ως παράλογη και μη ανταποκρινόμενη στην πραγματικότητα και με πείσμα την απωθείς βάζοντας άλλες θετικές σκέψεις, στόχους κλπ στη θέση της. Επίσης με το να παίρνουμε ρίσκα ώστε να εξοικοιωνόμαστε με τις καταστάσεις που μας φοβίζουν και να μην είμαστε ανεκτικοί ή παθητικοί με τους άλλους ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται μέσα μας τραύματα τα οποία πιστεύω φαίρνουν στο τέλος ψυχαναγκασμούς.


Αγαπητε Γιαννη
Διαβαζοντας σε μου εκανε απιστευτο κλικ το <<κουραση αχρειαστη>>.Εχω ταλαιπωρησει απειρες φορες τον εαυτο μου τσεκαρωντας μια δουλεια που εχω κανει απειρες φορες.Πολλες φορες εχω ξανακανει την ιδια δουλεια αλλες τοσες φορες για να επιβαβαιωσω οτι την πρωτη φορα την εχω κανει σωστα.Υπηρξαν επισης φορες που εκανα και ζημια κανοντας ολες αυτες τις επαληθευσεις .Και αυτο το βιωνα με τοσο αγχος οπου μερικες φορες μου κοβοταν η ανασα.
Επισης μου εβγαινε τρομακτικος ελεγχος.Να προβλεψω τα παντα και να εξαλειψω την πιθανοτητα λαθους κανοντας αυτο που περιγραφεις πιο πανω,αν γινει αυτο,τοτε θα γινει το αλλο και παει λεγοντας......Και αυτη η απιστευτη τελειομανια ολα να δουλευουν ρολοι.Εγω παντως αφηνομουνα οταν πραγματικα κουραζομουνα οπου το μυαλο μου τα παιζε και πραγματικα ησυχαζα.Τοτε ελεγα οτι γινει εγινε..Τι μου θυμισες.......
Και μετα αναρωτιομουνα γιατι ειμαι κουρασμενος.Ο προισταμενος μου εκανε παρτυ γιατι ειχε βρει τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο να του πινει τον αιμα.
Αυτη την μεθοδο που την εχεις?Θα ηθελα να ριξω μια ματια.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ioannis2

Η μέθοδος είναι συνοπτικά αυτή:
Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο). Να λες να το ερχεται ή αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι διαστρεβλωση.
Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι και καθολου έξω απ αυτό.
Γ) Απόκρουση της αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Σαν απότομη κίνηση. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο που πλσιάζει.
Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ανεμος

Κατα αρχην σ ευχαριστω που απαντησες.
Εγω προσωπικα την παταω στο Β δλδ μπορω να αναγνωρισω οτι η σκεψη που κανω ειναι μαλλον υπεβολικη η οντως δεν αντιστοιχει στην πραγματικοτητα αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες καπου το χανω και υποκυπτω στις φοβιες μου και στο αγχος μου.Νομιζω οτι αυτο που με τρομαζει πιο πολυ και με οδηγει σ ολη αυτη την παρανοια ειναι ο βαθυς μου φοβος να μην προξενησω κακο σ αλλους εστω και εμμεσα.Στην δουλεια μου σχεδον δεν επιτρεπονται τα λαθη διοτι ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενα με την ασφαλεια μου καθως και του υπολοιπου προσωπικου και ολο αυτο με βαραινει ιδιαιτερα.Νομιζω οτι για μενα πισω απο ολα αυτα κρυβεται ας πουμε η αναγκη μου να προστατευσω κυριως τους αλλους απο τα λαθη μου και τον κακο μου εαυτο.....
Θα την δοκιμασω Γιαννη και βλεπουμε πως θα παει.Σ ευχαριστω και παλι γιατι μαλλον ηρθα ξανα σ επαφη με κατι που το ειχα ας πουμε αμελησει....
Α θα ηθελα να γραψεις αν αυτο το συμπτωμα εμφανιζεται και στις σχεσεις σου με τους αλλους και με ποια μορφη δινοντας και καποιο παραδειγμα αν θες νομιζω οτι θα με βοηθουσε αυτο.....

----------


## ioannis2

Προστασία και στο βάθος φόβος. Ίσως έτσι να ναι. Ο φόβος σε κάνει να θέλεις να προστατεύσεις από κάτι άγνωστο. Και σε κρατά τελικά στην αδράνεια και χάνεις ευκαιρίες. Ο φόβος-προστασία εμφανίζεται στις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους με αποτέλσμα να δείχνω συνεσταλμένος ή να μην παίρνω πρωτοβουλίες ή να έχω στο νου πολλά να κάνω ή ναπω και να μην κάνω τίποτα τελικά.

----------


## ανεμος

Γιαννη ξερεις και εχω δειχνω συνεσταλμενος η ακομα και ντροπαλος αλλα αυτο συμβαινει οταν δεν νιωθω ασφαλης.Δλδ εχω βρεθει σε παρεα οπου δεν ηξερα κανενα και ουσιαστικα ειπα μονο ενα <<γεια σας>> και ενα <<αντιο σας>>.Με βοηθησε πολυ η ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας οπου ουσιαστικα ξεκινησα σιγα σιγα να μιλαω με πολυ φοβο στην αρχη αλλα λυθηκε η γλωσσα μου αρκετα.Εκει ειδα οτι μπορουσα να εμπιστευτω τον εαυτο μου γιατι ενιωθα οτι ημουν ασφαλης να ειμαι ο εαυτος μου καθως ακομα και οι συγκρουσεις μπορουσαν να γινουν διαχειρισιμες απο τα μελη της ομαδας με την βοηθεια των θεραπευτων.Σημερα εχω διαλεξει ανθρωπους με τους οποιους νιωθω ασφαλης για να σχετιζομαι παρολα αυτα στην πραγματικοτητα καταλαβα οτι η ασφαλεια υπαρχει μονο μεσα μου γιατι συνεβησαν γεγονοτα με τους ανθρωπους αυτους τα οποια με αιφνιδιασαν δλδ δεν το περιμενα.Κανω μικρα βηματα με ανθρωπους που γνωριζω λιγο καιρο και με ενδιαφερουν τετοια ωστε το ρισκο να ειναι ελεγχομενο παρολα αυτα εχω φαει και Χ .Νταξει ειναι και αυτο και η αποριψη ειναι στο παιχνιδι.
Αυτο που συνεβαινε εντονα στο παρελθον ηταν σε παρεες οπου δεν ηξερα το μυαλο μου να μου επιτιθεται συνεχως δλδ.<<Τι θα πεις τωρα?Μαλακια θα πεις>>,<<μη μιλας θα γινεις ρεζιλι>>συνεχεια στην κριτικη και εμενα καθε φορα που ηθελα να πω κατι μου στραβωνε το στομα σαν να παθαινα εγκεφαλικο ηταν.Φρικη και μονο φρικη....
Δεν το εμπιστευομαι το μυαλο μου πια τοσο πολυ τις περισσοτερες φορες μου στηνει παγιδες ειδικα στην δουλεια οπου περιεγραψα πιο πανω.
Σε ρωτησα για το συμπτωμα στις διαπροσωπικες σου σχεσεις γιατι ηθελα να δω αν μου συμβαινει κατι παρομοιο και δεν το εχω δει.............

----------


## ioannis2

> το μυαλο μου να μου επιτιθεται συνεχως δλδ.<<Τι θα πεις τωρα?Μαλακια θα πεις>>,<<μη μιλας θα γινεις ρεζιλι>>συνεχεια στην κριτικη και εμενα καθε φορα που ηθελα να πω κατι μου στραβωνε το στομα σαν να παθαινα εγκεφαλικο ηταν.Φρικη και μονο φρικη....
> Σε ρωτησα για το συμπτωμα στις διαπροσωπικες σου σχεσεις γιατι ηθελα να δω αν μου συμβαινει κατι παρομοιο και δεν το εχω δει.............


Το σύμπτωμα είναι το πιο πάνω, όπως σου συνέβαινε και σενα. Το να χεις τόσα και τόσα να πεις, παραπάνω και καλύτερα απ όλους τους άλλους, αλλά να φοβάσαι ν ανοίξεις το στόμα για τους λογους που και συ περιγράφεις. Και η ανατροφοδοτηση είναι να σου το λενε ότι δε μιλάς σα να σου λενε θέλουμε τη γνώμη σου, έχεις και συ πολλά να πεις, μη μένεις με το στόμα κλειστό.Θεραπεύεται νομίζω με το να ξεκινήσεις δηλά δηλά να μιλάς, λίγα στην αρχή πιο πολλά μετά, να αποδεχτείς το ότι δε τα πεις και όλα σωστά, θα κάνεις και λάθη όπως όλοι, να μάθεις να μη γενικεύεις τα λάθη, ότι είπα κάτι λάθος άρα ότι είπα και ότι γενικά λέω είναι λάθος, να νικήσεις κατ΄αρχήν τη φοβία που σε εμποδίζει (ο τρόπος είναι αυτός που εδώ περιγράφω), να εννοήσεις ότι οι άλλοι δεν είναι καλύτεροι σου αλλά και συ αξίζεις και έχεις πιο πολλά να πεις.

----------


## niah

Ρε παιδια.αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να ρωτησω και βασιζομαι στο ποστ του ανεμου.
Το περιεχομενο της ΙΨΔ εχει να κανει μόνον με το να φοβαται για το τι ειναι ικανό να κανει/ή να παθει ενα άτομο?
Σε εμενα π.χ. οι φορες που φοβήθηκα για την παρορμηση μου, ηταν ελαχιστες σε σχεση με της διαστρεβλωμένες σκεψεις μου
Οι σκέψεις μου αφορουν περισσοτερο την κριτικη των αλλων πανω σε παραλογα πραγματα,επεκτείνονται σε αμφιβολίες του εαυτού μου βάζοντας με στη διαδικασία να αναρωτιέμαι είμαι δεν είμαι,να ψαχνω πραγματα για να καταλαβω ή να κανω κινησεις αντιθετες αυτων.Αυτη η τελευταια διαδικασια που περιγραφω,απ οσο εχω καταλαβει ειναι ενα ειδος ψυχαναγκασμών,που ωστοσο ενισχυει αυτες τις σκεψεις μου.
Όμως η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ για το μην τυχών κανω κατι αλλα γι αυτες τις σκεψεις που σας ανεφερα και που ξέρω οτι είναι ψευτικες.Διότι δεν εχουν καμια ουσιαστική βαση, κ δεν περνούσαν απ το μυαλο μου πριν τα 22 μου.
Είναι αυτο εμμονες ιδεες και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταρραχή ή κατι αλλο?
Ποιο ειναι το ευρος του περιεχομενου αυτης της παθησης?

----------


## niah

για να δωσω ενα απλο παραδειγμα
π.χ. Σε ενα εμπορικό κατάστημα θα μου ρθει η ιδέα οτι φαινομαι κλεφτρα στους υπολοιπους.Αυτο με γεμίζει αγχος και με κανει να νιωθω πολυ αμηχανα.*Σε πολυ ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις* με εχει οδηγησει στο φοβο μηπως είμαι ικανή κατω απ αυτο το αγχος ν απλωσω το χερι μου και κλεψω(παρορμηση).Ξερω αρχικα οτι δεν εχω κανεναν σκοπο να κανω κατι τετοιο,ομως με βασανιζει τοσο πολυ το να νιωθω οτι οι αλλοι με βλεπουν ετσι.Αποτελεσμα αρχιζω εναν αγωνα με το μυαλο μου προσπαθωντας να με πεισω να μη με νοιαζει,γιατι ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι,να ψαχνω λόγους να μου το αποδειξω,και στο τελος να μπερδευομαι κι εγω η ιδια για το αν ειμαι ή οχι κι αν ειχα τετοιο σκοπο ή οχι.Πολλες φορες κανω αμήχανες κινήσεις ίσως θεωρώντας οτι αυτο θα κανει τους αλλους να καταλαβουν οτι δεν ειμαι,ή θα διωξουν τη σκεψη μου.και διαφορα τετοια
Σημειωτέων "δεν εχω κλέψει ουτε τσιχλα στη ζωή μου"--->αυτο δειχνει την αβασιμότητα κ την παραλογια της σκέψης μου
Αρα στην ουσία δεν φοβάμαι πιθανες πραξεις μου,αλλα τις ιδιες τις ιδέες
Αυτο συμβαινει σε παμπολλα αλλα -ισως πιο περιπλοκα- πραγματα.
-Όπως και σ αυτο που αναφερει ο ανεμος,να χω την προκαταληψη να μη μιλήσω γιατι το μυαλομου θα με κανει να πω μαλακια κ θα ξεφτιλιστω και στο τελος να με πειθω για αυτο
-Ακομα και αυτο που αναφερουν παιδια πιο πανω,μην τυχων προκαλεσω -εμμεσα- κακο σε αλλους απο πραξεις,λόγια ή συμβουλές μου
-Να αναρρωτιέμαι αν γίνομαι απολυτα κατανοητη σ οτι θελω να πω με αποτελεσμα να υπεραναλύω να πλατιάζω κ να επαναλαμβανομαι και μετα να ξανασκέφτομαι αν αυτη τη φορα ήμουν απόλυτα ακριβής κ κατανοητη.
κ πολλα πολλα αλλα που με βασανιζουν σχεδον 6 χρονια τωρα.
Τι σκατα ειναι αυτο?Εμμονες ιδεες ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## niah

Καμια γνωμη ρε παιδια??...κατι??
καποιος με παρομοια κολληματα??

----------


## cocomero

Niah αυτο το κανω κι εγω!! Δεν ειναι κατι που με αγχωνει αλλα αυτη την σειρα σκεψεων μηπως νομιζουν οτι θα κλεψω κατι, εχω παρατηρησει τον εαυτο μου να την κανει. Ο.ο Περιεργο μ φαινεται που το διαβαζω απο καποιον αλλον! Δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε οτι αυτες οι χαζες σκεψεις μπορει να ειναι ιδψ..μονο σκεφτομουν οτι ειμαι πολυ εγωκεντρικη και συνεχεια σκεφτομαι πως φαινομαι στους αλλους, αν βγαζει νοημα αυτο.
Βασικα δεν εχω και μεγαλο ιστορικο απο ιδψ. Περσι το καλοκαιρι με επιασαν μετα απο μεγαλη περιοδο αγχους και απογοητευσεων. Ακουστε λοιπον την ηλιθια ιστορια μου...εχω ενα κουνελι, μου ειπαν οτι παθαινει καρκινο αστειρωτο μετα τα 2 χρονια, πρεπει να το στειρωσεις...πηγα σε κτηνιατρο μου ειπε δικο σου ρισκο γτ μπορει να πεθανει στην στειρωση. Ε μετα χαμος, ψαχνομουν ωρες ατελειωτες σε σαιτ, οτι και να κανω θα πεθανει το κουνελι, απειρες τυψεις, αγχος, δε μπορουσα να κοιμηθω να φαω, το σκεφτομουν ολη μερα προσπαθωντας να βρω λυση για να ησυχασω, κλαμα καθημερινα....Και ταυτοχρονα να καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ηλιθιο να κανω ετσι, οποιοσδηποτε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος θα το σκεφτοταν λογικα και θα αποφασιζε κατι..καποια στιγμη καταλαβαμε οτι προκειται για ιδψ! Φαρμακα λοιπον, λαντοζ συγκεκριμενα, και μου εφυγε...ενιωθα τοσο χαζη που φερομουν ετσι για το κουνελι, ελεγα αν ειναι δυνατον να κανω τετοια σεναρια στο μυαλο μου! Με τα χαπια το ειδα λογικα και αποφασισα να το αφησω αστειρωτο. Τεσπα...τελευταια ειμαι παλι πολυ αγχωμενη και μου ερχονται αγχωτικες σκεψεις και σχετικα με το κουνελι...οχι με τη στειρωση. Αλλα σκεφτομαι..οπως ας πουμε οτι τωρα που ειναι μονο του εκει (στων γονιων μου το αφησα γιατι δε μπορω εδω να το παρω) ειναι δυστυχισμενο και νιωθω τυψεις...μετα σκεφτομαι μηπως το δωσω, νιωθω τυψεις και λυπη και δε θελω να το δωσω. Αρα θα το κρατησω...καποια στιγμη ομως μπορει να χρειαστει να το δωσω πχ οταν διοριστω σε νηση (γτ ειμαι δασκαλα). Με αγχωνει απειρα αυτο η σκεψη κ μονο δλδ οτι θα το δωσω, φτιαχνω στο μυαλο μου την εικονα του αποχωρισμου να φανταστειτε! Μετα αλλο αγχος, θα παω εξωτερικο 4 μηνες, θα δυστυχησει αυτο γτ θα ειναι τελειως μονο του 4 μηνες ενω τωρα παω καμια φορα τη βδομαδα και το βλεπω..μηπως πεθανει οσο λειπω...τετοια πραγματα!! Νομιζω ξαναρχιζω δλδ τις ιδψ! Εσεις τι νομιζετε? Μεχρι ποιο σημειο ειναι λογικες αυτες οι σκεψεις? Προσπαθω να απασχολω το μυαλο μου με αλλα οταν μ ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν θα ειναι ιδψ κ ειναι φυσιολογικο να τ σκεφτομαι! Ξερω οτι οι ιδψ προκαλουνται μετα απο περιοδους εντονου αγχους η καταθλιψης ετσι εγινε σε μενα...αλλα ειναι σαν φαυλος κυκλος...το αγχος υποσυνειδητα προκαλει ιδψ κ αυτες με τη σειρα τους προκαλουν ακομη μεγαλυτερο αγχος. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να αγχωνομαι τοσο για το κουνελι κ τπτ αλλο....γιατι δε φοβαμαι δλδ οτι μπορει να παθει κατι η μαμα μου οσο θα λειπω? Μηπως επειδη νιωθω να ειμαι υπευθυνη για το ζωο και εγω θα φταιω για οτι παθει??δε ξερω...με ζαλισα! :P

----------


## niah

exeis δικιο για τον φαυλο κυκλο.Ετσι παει.
Αυτο που εχεις σε σχεση με το κουνελι μου μοιαζει με υπερβολικο αγχος.οχι ιδεοληψια.Ακριβως για τον λογο που αναφερεις.Οτι νιωθεις υπευθυνη για αυτο.Η μητερα σου το ξερεις οτι ειναι ανεξαρτητη και μπορει να φροντιζει τον εαυτο της.Ισως γι αυτο δεν σε πιανει εκει.
Οπως και να χει πρεπει να ηρεμησεις σε σχεση με το θεμα.Το φροντιζουν οι δικοί σου.Και στην τελικη αν εγκατασταθεις καπου μόνιμα θα μπορεσεις να το παρεις εκει.
Παντως δεν ειναι παραλογες οι σκεψεις σου,ωστε να θεωρηθουν ιδεοληψιες.Απλως εχεις τεραστιο αγχος απ το οποιο βεβαια πρεπει να απαλλαγεις.

----------


## yannis27gr

@cocomero: Πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπετε;

----------


## cocomero

Στα 22 ειμαι..

----------


## yannis27gr

Στην εφηβεία σίγουρα δεν είχες αντίστοιχες εμπειρίες;

----------


## cocomero

Mε ιδεοληψιες εννοεις? Οχι...απλα στην εφηβεια μου μαζευτηκαν πολλα ασχημα, απογοητευσεις δλδ και αγχη μεχρι που εσκασα και μου βγηκαν τωρα! Γιατι?

----------


## empar

> Η μέθοδος είναι συνοπτικά αυτή:
> Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο). Να λες να το ερχεται ή αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι διαστρεβλωση.
> Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι και καθολου έξω απ αυτό.
> Γ) Απόκρουση της αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Σαν απότομη κίνηση. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο που πλσιάζει.
> Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.


ιωάννη, 
ως άτομο που πρόσφατα ανακάλυψε ότι βασανίζεται από ΙΨΔ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
προσωπικά φοβάμαι πολύ το θάνατο και τις αρρώστιες και καθημερινά μου περνά από το μυαλό ότι θα πάθω κάτι εγώ ή οι γονείς μου, και φαντάζομαι μια ολόκληρη σκηνή στην οποία υποφέρω σε κρεβάτι νοσοκομείου ή δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω τον γονιό που πάσχει κλπ κλπ με κατακλύζει φόβος, άγχος, μαυρίλα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και κάτι για να το διορθώσω. πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ότι μόνο με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψες πολύ καλά, λύνεται αυτή η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση και απελευθερώνομαι. σε ευχαριστώ που το είδα και κάπου γραμμένο, και μάλιστα τόσο καλά. :)

----------


## genehunter

> Η μέθοδος είναι συνοπτικά αυτή:
> Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο). Να λες να το ερχεται ή αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι διαστρεβλωση.
> Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι και καθολου έξω απ αυτό.
> Γ) Απόκρουση της αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Σαν απότομη κίνηση. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο που πλσιάζει.
> Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.


Εμένα η ΙΔΨ με πιάνει όταν αγχώνομαι και όταν χαίρομαι ... Εδώ είναι η πλάκα.

----------


## ioannis2

Παιδιά τη μέθοδο αυτή και μένα άλλοι μου την μάθανε, την βρήσκω πολύ λογική και αποτελεσματική, γιατί πολλές φορές την εφάρμοσα και ειδα ότι δουλεύει. Και θεώρησα καθήκον μου και την παρέθεσα πολλές φορές εδώ γιατί θέλω να βοηθήσω. Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη η εφαρμογή της (αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί την αποτελεσματικότητα της). Ιδίως όταν βιώνεις έντονα μια παρούσα άσχημη κατάσταση και οι διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις γύρω από αυτήν σου έρχονται όπως τα βέλη, που δεν ξέρεις από που σου έρχονται, με μεγάλη σφοδρότητα, το ένα μετά το άλλο και ότι προλάβεις να αποκρούσεις.

----------


## ioannis2

> ιωάννη, 
> ως άτομο που πρόσφατα ανακάλυψε ότι βασανίζεται από ΙΨΔ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> προσωπικά φοβάμαι πολύ το θάνατο και τις αρρώστιες και καθημερινά μου περνά από το μυαλό ότι θα πάθω κάτι εγώ ή οι γονείς μου, και φαντάζομαι μια ολόκληρη σκηνή στην οποία υποφέρω σε κρεβάτι νοσοκομείου ή δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω τον γονιό που πάσχει κλπ κλπ με κατακλύζει φόβος, άγχος, μαυρίλα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και κάτι για να το διορθώσω. πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ότι μόνο με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψες πολύ καλά, λύνεται αυτή η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση και απελευθερώνομαι. σε ευχαριστώ που το είδα και κάπου γραμμένο, και μάλιστα τόσο καλά. :)


Δεν κάνει τίποτα!! :) Καλή εφαρμογή! όσο δύσκολη κι αν είναι κι όση πολλή θέληση και πείσμα κι αν χρειάζεται!! Και εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για συμβουλές που μου έδωσες αλλού σε δικά μου και ωφελήθηκα. Αλληλοσυμπλρώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλο και αυτή είναι η αξία ενός φόρουμ υποστήριξης.

----------


## niah

Ιωαννη μπορεις να ριξεις μια ματια στα ποστ μου παραπανω,κ να μου απαντήσεις αν μπορεις?
ή εστω να μου δωσεις παραδειγματα διαστρεβλωμενων σκεψεων (περα απο μικροβια κ τα κλασικα) να καταλαβω περιπου το ευρος των ιδεων που σχετιζονται με την παθηση?
Εχω μπερδευτει ρε γμτ.Θελω να βρω μια ακρη.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ioannis2

niah
μορφές διστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων πχ, με το να κάνω κάτι πιστευω ότι θα ακολουθήσει μια σειρά απροσδόκητων και καταστροφικών γεγονότων, πχ με τσίμπησε μια μέλισσα, άρα θα πάθω μόλυνση, θα αρρωστήσω σοβαρά, θα μπώ στην εντατική μπορεί και να μου μείνει σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας.
πχ. φέρνω στο νου τον Χ που μου κανε κακό πριν χρόνια και στον ίδιο χώρο μαζί του τον Γ που δεν τα πηγαίνω καλά μαζί του σήμερα και ακόμα δυο προσωπα φανταστικά και δημιουργώ στη σκεψη μου ένα φανταστικό γεγονός ότι όλοι αυτοί μαζί (στην πραγματικότητα ούτε καν ξέρει ο ένας τον άλλο) προσπαθούν να με βλάψουν και εγώ αμύνομαι.
πχ. επειδή ο Α μου είπε μια κουβέντα που με ενόχλησε δημιουργώ στη σκέψη μου φανταστικές καταστάσεις ότι θα γίνει εχθρός μου, θα μου κάνει ζημιά στο μέλλον, θα κάνει κλικα με άλλους και θα με κυνηγούν
πχ. ένα λάθος που κάνω σε μια δουλειά χαρακτηρίζω τον εαυτό μου αποτυχημένο και πιστεύω ότι όλοι ασχολούνται με το λάθος μου αυτό και ότι όλη μου τη συμπεριφορά την κρίνουν με βάση το λάθος αυτό.
Τα παραδείγματα αυτά είναι φανταστικές σκέψεις που δεν έχουν κανένα έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα, απλά στη φαντασία, δημιουργούν μόνο ένταση και στρές.
Βοηθά αφάνταστα η μέθοδος που έχω γράψει πιο πάνω στην αντιμετώπιση.
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα.

----------


## niah

Σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση καταρχην.Τα τελευταία παραδειγματα που αναφερεις,ταιριαζουν περισσοτερο στο προβλημα μου μιας και προσωπικά δεν εχω κανενα ιδιαιτερο κολλημα με μικροβια,αρρωστιες κλπ.
Γι αυτο θελω να ξεκαθαρίσω μεσα μου αν αυτο που εχω ειναι όντως εμμονες ή καποια αλλη διαταραχη.
Εσυ διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω ποστ μου,που δινω ενα παραδειγμα τι καταλαβαινεις?
Φυσικά και η μεθοδος αυτη φαινεται πολυ σωστη και απο καποιο σημειο και μετα θα βοηθαει πολυ,οταν ο πασχων εκπαιδευτεί σ αυτη τη διαδικασια.
Σ ευχαριστουμε που την παρεθεσες καθως αυτη και καποιες αλλες σκορπιες συμβουλες ειναι οτι πρεπει για τα προβληματα μας,κ μας δινουν ανασες.

----------


## niah

Έπισης στο 2ο κ 3ο παραδειγμα που αναφέρεις δλδ:"πχ. φέρνω στο νου τον Χ που μου κανε κακό πριν χρόνια και στον ίδιο χώρο μαζί του τον Γ που δεν τα πηγαίνω καλά μαζί του σήμερα και ακόμα δυο προσωπα φανταστικά και δημιουργώ στη σκεψη μου ένα φανταστικό γεγονός ότι όλοι αυτοί μαζί (στην πραγματικότητα ούτε καν ξέρει ο ένας τον άλλο) προσπαθούν να με βλάψουν και εγώ αμύνομαι.
πχ. επειδή ο Α μου είπε μια κουβέντα που με ενόχλησε δημιουργώ στη σκέψη μου φανταστικές καταστάσεις ότι θα γίνει εχθρός μου, θα μου κάνει ζημιά στο μέλλον, θα κάνει κλικα με άλλους και θα με κυνηγούν", τι τα κανει να διαφερουν απο ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα ωπου υπαρχει η καχυποψια και η αισθηση συνομωσιών ή παρακολουθησης?
Γιατι εχω και τετοιες σκεψεις πολλες φορες και δεν ξερω τι απ τα δυο ειναι.Ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι γραμμες σ ορισμενα πραγματα ρε γαμωτο.
Συγγνωμη που σε ζαλίζω,αν μπορεις απαντάς,απλως θελω τοσο να βγαλω μια ακρη επιτέλους.

----------


## empar

> niah
> μορφές διστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων πχ, με το να κάνω κάτι πιστευω ότι θα ακολουθήσει μια σειρά απροσδόκητων και καταστροφικών γεγονότων, πχ με τσίμπησε μια μέλισσα, άρα θα πάθω μόλυνση, θα αρρωστήσω σοβαρά, θα μπώ στην εντατική μπορεί και να μου μείνει σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας.
> πχ. φέρνω στο νου τον Χ που μου κανε κακό πριν χρόνια και στον ίδιο χώρο μαζί του τον Γ που δεν τα πηγαίνω καλά μαζί του σήμερα και ακόμα δυο προσωπα φανταστικά και δημιουργώ στη σκεψη μου ένα φανταστικό γεγονός ότι όλοι αυτοί μαζί (στην πραγματικότητα ούτε καν ξέρει ο ένας τον άλλο) προσπαθούν να με βλάψουν και εγώ αμύνομαι.
> πχ. επειδή ο Α μου είπε μια κουβέντα που με ενόχλησε δημιουργώ στη σκέψη μου φανταστικές καταστάσεις ότι θα γίνει εχθρός μου, θα μου κάνει ζημιά στο μέλλον, θα κάνει κλικα με άλλους και θα με κυνηγούν
> πχ. ένα λάθος που κάνω σε μια δουλειά χαρακτηρίζω τον εαυτό μου αποτυχημένο και πιστεύω ότι όλοι ασχολούνται με το λάθος μου αυτό και ότι όλη μου τη συμπεριφορά την κρίνουν με βάση το λάθος αυτό.
> Τα παραδείγματα αυτά είναι φανταστικές σκέψεις που δεν έχουν κανένα έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα, απλά στη φαντασία, δημιουργούν μόνο ένταση και στρές.
> Βοηθά αφάνταστα η μέθοδος που έχω γράψει πιο πάνω στην αντιμετώπιση.
> Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα.


ξανά ευχαριστώ γιατί και αυτό το ποστ με βοήθησε, ιδίως να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς όταν φαντασιώνομαι τόσα πράγματα. συζήτησα με τον ψυχίατρό μου γιατί ανησύχησα πολύ με κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για την ΙΨΔ και μου είπε να μην βιάζομαι να κρίνω τις σκέψεις μου ως ιδεοληψίες γιατί ο ίδιος δεν τις ονοματίζει έτσι. έπειτα τον ρώτησα τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι πέρα από αυτό και μου απάντησε ότι εκείνος θα το ονόμαζε μάλλον "μαγική σκέψη" που χαρακτηρίζει την πρώιμη ενήλικη ζωή. δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό, ιωάννη, καμια ιδέα;

----------


## empar

> Έπισης στο 2ο κ 3ο παραδειγμα που αναφέρεις δλδ:"πχ. φέρνω στο νου τον Χ που μου κανε κακό πριν χρόνια και στον ίδιο χώρο μαζί του τον Γ που δεν τα πηγαίνω καλά μαζί του σήμερα και ακόμα δυο προσωπα φανταστικά και δημιουργώ στη σκεψη μου ένα φανταστικό γεγονός ότι όλοι αυτοί μαζί (στην πραγματικότητα ούτε καν ξέρει ο ένας τον άλλο) προσπαθούν να με βλάψουν και εγώ αμύνομαι.
> πχ. επειδή ο Α μου είπε μια κουβέντα που με ενόχλησε δημιουργώ στη σκέψη μου φανταστικές καταστάσεις ότι θα γίνει εχθρός μου, θα μου κάνει ζημιά στο μέλλον, θα κάνει κλικα με άλλους και θα με κυνηγούν", τι τα κανει να διαφερουν απο ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα ωπου υπαρχει η καχυποψια και η αισθηση συνομωσιών ή παρακολουθησης?
> Γιατι εχω και τετοιες σκεψεις πολλες φορες και δεν ξερω τι απ τα δυο ειναι.Ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι γραμμες σ ορισμενα πραγματα ρε γαμωτο.
> Συγγνωμη που σε ζαλίζω,αν μπορεις απαντάς,απλως θελω τοσο να βγαλω μια ακρη επιτέλους.


νομίζω ότι η διαφορά από τα ψυχωτικά συμπτώματα είναι ότι ο πάσχων αναγνωρίζει τα όρια φαντασίας-πραγματικότητας. με άλλα λόγια, δεν πιστεύεις ότι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι συμβαίνει ή θα συμβεί στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον εαυτό σου από το να το σκέφτεται, να το φαντασιώνεται, με αποτέλεσμα να στρεσάρεσαι και να αισθάνεσαι πανικό. σαν να ζεις αυτή την κατάσταση μέσα στο μυαλό σου, γνωρίζοντας πως δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από φαντασίωση, αλλά σε κατακλύζει και δυσκολεύεσαι να το σταματήσεις. έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## niah

Eχεις δικιο.όμως σε κατι τετοια παραδειγματα οπως αυτα που αναφερθηκαν η γραμμες ειναι πολυ λεπτες νομιζω.Γιατι ακομα κι ενας μη ψυχωτικός θα μπορουσε να πιστεψει οτι καποιος μπορει να θελει να του προκαλεσει ζημια ή να συνομωτει/ή κραζει πισω απ την πλατη του ακομα κι αν ο λογος που το φανταζεται αυτο ξερει οτι ειναι παραλογος ή μηδαμινος για να προκαλεσει κατι τετοιο.Γιατι απλα προκειται για ανθρωπινες -κ μαλιστα συνηθισμένες πλεον-αντιδρασεις αλλων οποτε δεν μπορει ποτε να ειναι βεβαιος οτι κατι τετοιο δεν θα συμβει.
Ισως να ξερει λοιπον την παραλογια του λογου που θα οδηγησει εκει,αλλα να μην θεωρει παραλογο ή φανταστικό οτι μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει αυτη η ιδεα του,γιατι απλα δεν εξαρταται απ αυτον.

----------


## niah

Αν επιτρεπεται εσυ τι ειδους ιδεες ειχες/εχεις?Αν θελεις ανεφερε 1-2 παραδειγματα.

----------


## ioannis2

> ξανά ευχαριστώ γιατί και αυτό το ποστ με βοήθησε, ιδίως να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς όταν φαντασιώνομαι τόσα πράγματα. συζήτησα με τον ψυχίατρό μου γιατί ανησύχησα πολύ με κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για την ΙΨΔ και μου είπε να μην βιάζομαι να κρίνω τις σκέψεις μου ως ιδεοληψίες γιατί ο ίδιος δεν τις ονοματίζει έτσι. έπειτα τον ρώτησα τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι πέρα από αυτό και μου απάντησε ότι εκείνος θα το ονόμαζε μάλλον "μαγική σκέψη" που χαρακτηρίζει την πρώιμη ενήλικη ζωή. δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό, ιωάννη, καμια ιδέα;


Δεν το γνωρίζω δυστυχώς. Σημαντικό αυτό που γράφεις στο πιο πάνω ποστ, το να αναγνωρίζεις τα όρια φαντασίας - πραγματικότητας. Έίναι το να μην ερμηνεύεις την πραγματικότητα και να την φιλτράρεις μέσα από τη φαντασία, μέ βάση δηλαδή τις διαστρεβλωμωμένες σκέψεις, που σε αποστερεί από την ικανότητα να δεις τα πράγματα λογικά και αντικειμενικά. Λόγω του ότι χρησιμοποιείται τόσο έντονα και σε μεγάλο βαθμό το αρρωστημένο αυτό είδος φαντασίας, ιδεοληψίες, διαστρεβλώσεις, όπως θες πες το, σε βαθμό που να τα βιώνεις σαν ζωντανά στη σκέψη, αυτό αδρανοποιεί τη λογική, ήρεμη και αντικειμενική θεώρηση που χαρακτηρίζει την υγειή σκέψη. Ενώ θα πρεπε να τα φίλτραρες με βάση το δεύτερο, τα φιλτράρεις με βάση το πρώτο, το αρρωστημένο. Και το αποτέλεσμα του φιλτραρίσματος αυτού είναι η λανθασμένη αντίδραση στο εξωτερικό ερέθισμα. Αφού τα ερμήνευσες λάθος, θα αντιδράσεις και λάθος, θα τσακωθείς, θα παρεξηγηθείς, θα θεωρήσεις κάτι υποτιμητικό, ο άλλος θα εκλάβει τη συμπεριφορά σου σαν αντικοινωνική, εχθρική ακόμα και προβληματική και θα σε αποφεύγει. 
Πιστεύω λύση είναι κανείς να το πολεμά όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται, καθημερινά και σε συνεχή βάση. Έτσι θα αποφύγει τα χειρότερα, την υποτροπή. 

Η μέθοδος που μιλήσαμε βοηθάει πολύ. Συνδυάζεται με τη θετική σκέψη, το να μαστε αισιόδοξοι, να επικαλούμαστε στη σκέψη μας τα θετικά γεγονότα της ζωής μας και τα προτερήματα μας, αυτά περιορίζουν το χωρο που καταλαμβάνουν στη σκέψη τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, αποτυχίες και γεγονότα τα οποία ενυσχύουν τις διαστρεβλώσεις. Επίσης το να επιδιώκουμε συναναστροφή με αυτούς που μας τονώνουν ψυχολογικά, που μας ενθαρρύνουν, μας σέβονται, μας αναγνωρίζουν για την αξία μας και είναι θετικοί σαν χαρακτήρες. Και να μη μένουμε μόνοι ή αδρανείς, αυτό είναι σύμμαχος της φαντασίας. Μπορούμε βέβαια να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη φαντασία και θετικά, να βάζουμε στόχους, να φανταζόμαστε τους στόχους μας και πως θα είναι η ζωή μας όταν τους επιτυχουμε. Μέσα σε όλο αυτό το πλαίσιο πιστεύω εξαλείφετε η ΙΨΔ.

----------


## niah

Γιαννη εσυ ποσο καιρο επασχες πριν αναζητησεις θεραπεια?Με ψυχοθεραπεια εμαθες αυτες τις μεθόδους κ τωρα σε τι επιπεδο εισαι?

----------


## ioannis2

Η μέθοδος αυτή που σου γραψα πιο πάνω είναι εργαλείο της γνωστικοσυμπεριφορικής μεθόδου ψυχολογίας. Για να δουλέψει πρέπει να τα καταφέρεις να την αφομοιώσεις και ταυτόχρονα να αποκτήσεις τη δυνατότητα (μέσα από συνεχή άσκηση) να την επανακαλείς αυτόματα (σαν μηχανικά) όταν έρχονται στο νου οι διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις, και να αποκτήσεις τη δύναμη να φιλτράρεις τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις σ΄ αυτή και να τις εξαφανίζεις από τη σκέψη σου. Είναι εφαρμογή στην κάθε σκέψη χωριστά. Πείσμα και πολλή θέληση στην εφαρμογή της. Προσπάθησε να την κατανοήσεις και κάνε λίγες προπονήσεις!!. Αν θες επίπεδο είναι πχ σήμερα οι διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις είναι πιο λίγες σε σχέση με πριν ενα μήνα. Κι αν την βάλεις στο περιθώριο τα πράγματα ξαναγίνονται όπως πριν.

----------


## niah

Malista.Σ ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα.Φαινεται πολυ λογικο κ κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν κι εγω.Οτι πρεπει να εκπαιδευτει ο εγκεφαλος,μεχρι καποια στιγμη η ολη αυτη διαδικασια να γινεται μηχανικά,οπως μηχανικα ερχονται μεχρι τωρα οι παραλλογες σκεψεις.
Το θεμα ειναι,στην εφαρμογη και την εκπαιδευση του εγκεφαλου σε αυτη πρεπει να με καθοδηγησει καποιος ειδικός,ή μπορω να το κανω και μόνη μου?
Και κατι τελευταιο,πως διαχωρίζεις τις νορμαλ σου σκεψεις απο τις διαστρεβλωμένες?Γιατι υπαρχουν φορες που οταν βομβαρδιζεσαι και αγχωνεσαι απο τετοιες ιδεες,φτανεις σε σημειο να αμφισβητεις και τις κανονικες σου σκεψεις,κ γενικότερα τον τροπο σκεψης σου.Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω?Αυτο το φιλτρο που λες πως εφαρμόζεται?Μηπως εξαρταται απ τη δυσφορία που αυτες προκαλουν?

----------


## ioannis2

Οι νορμάλ σκέψεις είναι αυτό που έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, πραγματικά γεγονότα που έχουν δλδ συμβεί, απλά αναπόληση τους, ευχάριστα γεγονότα. Επίσης το να βάζεις στόχους ή να προγραμματίζεις. 

Διαστρέβλωση ξεκινά από εκεί που αρχίζεις να τα αναλύεις, σου δημιουργείται η αμφιβολία γι αυτά , αγχώνεσαι αν κάτι πήγε στραβά ή όχι, αρχίζεις να ερμηνεύεις αυτά που έχουν συμβεί, δημιουργείς στο νου φανταστικά γεγονότα που έχουν αρνητικό χαρακτήρα, αναπολείς αρνητικά βιώματα του παρελθόντος σαν να τα ζεις στο τώρα, πράγματα που σου έχουν συμβεί τα αναπλάθεις στο νου όπως αλλιώς θα θελες να χουν συμβεί, προσθέτεις σ’ αυτά που συνέβησαν άλλα φανταστικά και γίνεται ένα ανακάτεμα στο νου. Η διαστρέβλωση έχει πάντα αρνητικό χαρακτήρα, έχει το στοιχείο της καταστροφικότητας, ότι παθαίνεις ζημιά , κάποιο κακό, επικεντρώνεσαι στην αρνητική όψη των πραγμάτων και υποτιμάς τη θετική, βάζεις στο νου αλληλουχία γεγονότων με καταστροφική κατάληξη, υπερεκτιμάς τα αρνητικά. Και όλα αυτά δεν έχουν έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα, έχουν δημιουργηθεί μέσα στο κεφάλι και πουθενά αλλού. Συνοδεύεται πάντα από ένταση, συνοδεύεται από άγχος, κούραση από την πολλή σκέψη, εφύδρωση, εκνευρισμό, απογοήτευση, απαισιοδοξία. 

Η γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική μέθοδος διδάσκει τη μέθοδο που έχω γράψει στα προηγούμενα μου μηνύματα. Να επιδιώξεις να δεις ψυχολόγο αυτής της κατεύθυνσης και να συζητήσεις μαζί του τη μέθοδο. Ή τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε να κατανοήσεις τη μέθοδο που σου γράφω και μετά τη διάκριση που κάνω εδώ για τις λογικές και μη σκέψεις ξεκίνα την εφαρμογή της, να δεις πως δουλεύει, με την πρώτη αρνητική σκέψη που θα σου ρθεί. Και στο ξαναλέω, είναι αποτελεσματική.

----------


## niah

Σ ευχαριστω αλλη μια φορα για την απαντηση σου.
To πιστευω απολυτα,οπως σου ξανανειπα,οτι ειναι αποτελεσματικη,αρκει καποιος να εκπαιδευτει και να συνηθίσει σ αυτη.
Είμαι ηδη στο ψαξιμο,σημερα πηγα στον ψυχιατρο που πηγαινα κ παλιοτερα αλλα δυστυχως εφαρμοζει αλλη μεθοδο ο συγκεκριμενος.
Απ την εμπειρία σου πιστευεις καλυτερα ψυχολογος.ή ψυχιατρος που κανει ψυχοθεραπεια?
Δεν ξερω που να παω ρε γαμωτο,πως να μου συστησουν καποιον καλο κ δοκιμασμενο.
Φανταζομαι οτι η γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη βοηθαει γενικότερα στις αγχωδεις ε?Δλδ ακομα κι αν δεν ειναι ΙΨΔ αυτο που εχω,ειναι σιγουρα καποια διαταραχη αγχους.Θα χει αποτελεσμα κ εκει σωστα?

----------


## ioannis2

Θα σου σύστηνα να δεις ψυχολόγο της κατεύθυνσης που σου είπα ή τουλάχιστον συζήτησε αυτό το θέμα με το ψυχίατρο. Για να βρεις το ψυχολόγο που σου ταιριάζει πρέπει να ψάξεις, είτε ρωτώντας είτε από τον κατάλογο. Η γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική μέθοδος επικεντρώνεται στο σήμερα. Η ενασχόληση με το παρελθόν είναι στην αρχή, στην πρώτη/ες συνεδρίες, σκοπός της δεν είναι να διερευνήσει τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος και να επικεντρωθεί σ’ αυτά. Γίνεται μια γενική επισκόπηση του παρελθόντος. Από τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος αναδύθηκαν κάποια συναισθήματα πχ φόβος, άγχος, ψυχαναγκασμοί, χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση κλπ τα οποία το άτομο κουβαλά μέχρι το τώρα στη ζωή του και τα οποία επηρεαζουν την καθημερινή του συμπεριφορά και τρόπο σκέψης. Στην συνηδητοποίηση τους και στη συνέχεια στην αντιμετώπιση τους, αυτών των συναισθημάτων, επικεντρώνεται η θεραπεία αυτή. Στην αντιμετώπιση προτείνει τις δικές τις μεθόδους, όπως η μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης των διαστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων.

Και η διαταραχή άγχους σίγουρα έχει ρίζες σε σκέψεις, στην επεξεργασία σκέψεων από το νου, η έντονη αλλά και διαστρεβλωμένη επεξεργασία τους (όπου σου την ανέλυσα προηγουμένως) οδηγεί σε καταστάσεις άγχους, δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι ή αν είναι κάτι οργανικό σε σενα; όμως θα σου συνηστούσα να δεις τετοιο ειδικό ή να το συζητήσεις το θέμα με το γιατρό σου.

----------


## niah

Ευχαριστω για την αναλυση της συγκεκριμενης μεθοδου Γιαννη.Ηθελα να καταλαβω περιπου πως λειτουργει.
Οχι απο οσο το εχω ψαξει δεν εχω κατι οργανικό.Οκ οι ορμόνες μου χρονια τωρα δεν ειναι στο φορτε τους,αλλα νομιζω πως και γι αυτο ευθυνεται το αγχος.
Τον ψυχιατρο που παω τον ρωτησα κ μου ειπε οτι ο ιδιος εφαρμόζει αλλη μεθοδο κι ετσι δεν μπορουσα να του ζητησω να μου συστησει καποιον αλλον.
Θα βρω ομως απο αλλου.Προς το παρον ειμαι μονο με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη
Καλη σου μερα

----------


## Δημήτρης001

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Γιάννη τα λες πολύ ωραία και ως πάσχων και εγώ έχω κλείσει αύριο ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο για να το αντιμετωπίσω.Στην περίπτωσή μου πέρασα από αρκετές ιδεοληψίες και μου καρφώθηκε σήμερα μια σκέψη οτι μήπως επειδή σε ένα πάρτι είχα σπρώξει ένα παιδί και είχε σκοντάψει αλλά δεν έπαθε κάτι,μήπως αργότερα έπαθε κάτι ή μήπως πέθανε και γεμίζω τύψεις,πανικό και τρόμο(εν το μεταξύ θυμάμαι καθαρά οτι του είχα μιλήσει και του είχα πει αν ειναι οκ και μου είπε οτι ήταν οκ).Αν πάθαινε κάτι σοβαρό από ένα απλό σπρώξιμο θα φαινόταν σωστά?Σας έχει τύχει ανάλογη φάση στην ιδψ?Να αμφιβάλατε μήπως κάνατε κακό σε κάποιον άθελά σας από ένα απλό περιστατικό?

----------


## joanna22

> εγω την έχω απ τα 7 μου...δηλ βάλε 20 χρονια τώρα, και ειναι μόνο αυτα που θυμάμαι...ιδεοληψίες και ψυχαναγκασμούς
> αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι 1)δεν περνάει 2)την έχουν πολλοί αλλά δε το ξέρουν 3)είναι προ'ι'όν αγχους και καταπίεσης 4)επιδινώνεται σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις αλλά αντιμετωπίζεται :)


και εγω τα ιδια τα εχω απο τα 7 μου!!με προδιαθεση ωστοσο φαινεται να ειναι κληρονομικοκαθως η μαμα μ ειχε αλλης μορφης απο μενα, ομως ειχε!μονο ιδεοληψιες ετσι μεγαλωσα ανυποφορο!!!!!τωρα ισως παω λιγοο καλυτερα απο μικρη π ημουν κ αβοηθητη τωρα π ξερω τ μ γινεται και με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παντα..

----------

